
Revolutionary honey harvester system - solarized
https://www.honeyflow.com/
======
tsukikage
[http://patrick.freivald.com/2015/04/26/my-thoughts-on-the-
fl...](http://patrick.freivald.com/2015/04/26/my-thoughts-on-the-flow-hive/)

~~~
gus_massa
It's an interesting opinion.

It's usually better to add some minimal abstract to the link. Something like
"This is a post discussing the problems with the project written by a
professional beekeeper:"

